# Media



## ExpatNiels (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, i will be going to SA soon for my new job and I am trying to find some information about ways to get to learn SA a bit better. I hope this is the correct place for this post..

I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers about channels that provide the news. I am looking for some divers channels to broaden my knowledge. Could you guys tell me what the SA sources are? Like for instance, a SA newspaper a bit similar to the NY Times or USA Today is....

I am trying to soak up as much info as possible to get a head start  Could anyone fill in this list for me? 

Newspapers
-	Serious newspaper: in USA: New York Times. In SA you have...?
-	Large sensational newspaper: USA Today or The Sun. In SA you have...?

TV
-	Serious news program: In USA: Charlie Rose or Meet the Press. In SA you have...? 
-	Large news channel: in USA: MSNBC News. In SA you have...?
-	News sensation: in USA: Fox News. In SA you have...?

Radio
-	Large radio station: in USA: National Public Radio. In SA you have...?

Online
-	large news webpage such as Huffington Post. In SA you have...?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmm - newspapers - Mail & Guardian?
Sensational : Not sure - but many of them are hahaha!

News : Basically SABC News

Radio : Full list here : List of radio stations in South Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Good Hope ( cape town ) 
Metro ( across the nation) 
NPR type : SAFM

Online news - News24.com 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I found that taking out an online subscription to a local newspaper was the very best preparation, this way you really get under the skin of a City and begin to get a feel for its rhythm and routines. You can subscribe fairly cheaply to a local newspaper of your choice via 
IOL | Breaking News | South Africa News | World News | Sport | Business | Entertainment | IOL.co.za 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Although don't take the online comments to heart - I find that they are almost always inflammatory on the SA news sites


----------

